# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Biofertil sac : Muy pronto grupo enlasa - peru !!!

## kscastaneda

*Señores buen día :* 
Es grato para mí comunicarles que muy pronto ingresará al país el *GRUPO ENLASA* de *Centroamérica* con sedes en *7 países* con productos innovadores muy bien posicionados, eficaces y de alta calidad como :  *ENLAZADOR WP*--> nueva tecnología para *control de hongos*, en centroamérica en cafe controlan Mycena citricolor que es un hongo muy esporulativo *en tan solo 30 minutos* de aplicado el producto. No es fungicida químico contaminante se puede aplicar en todo momento, tampoco es biologico, es un nuevo concepto a base de nutrientes oxidos, excelente alternativa para rotación con triazoles. 
Yo estuve con ellos en nuestro país y sus fitopatologos dicen que no habría problemas en que ocurra lo mismo para el control de *Oidiosis, Botrytis, Mildiu y Stemphylium*. Los cuatro principales hongos foliares que atacan en nuestro país.  *SOFTEX* --> corrector de pH, dureza del agua ahunado a la acción de acidos carboxilicos para lograr aplicaciones efectivas que reduzcan el número de aplicaciones traduciendose en ahorro para el productor y menos contaminación al medio ambiente.  *ENEROOT* --> La raíz es la principal boca de la planta a más raíces mejor asimilación de nutrientes, ENEROOT logra un adecuado, robusto y fortalecido sistema radicular. 
Nutrientes foliares en suspensión GEL --> Ultima tecnología de rápida asimilación.
Fertilizantes calcicos para suelo y fertirriego de alta concentración y precio justo.  *PUES BIENVENIDOS GRUPO ENLASA ESPEREMOS QUE PRONTO YA ESTE TODO DEFINIDO  Y LA AGRICULTURA PERUANA PUEDA ACCEDER A LA INNOVACION QUE NOS TRAEN !!! * Enlazador.jpg Eneroot.jpg Multifruto NPK1.jpg  *Si estan interesados y desean que les mantengamos informados favor escribir a kscastaneda@hotmail.com*  Temas similares: Biofertil sac : Linea guarany !!! Biofertil sac : Medioambiente y sociedad - ¿que hacemos? !!! Artículo: Perú espera que Japón concluya pronto análisis de riesgo para poder exportarle cítricos y uvas de mesa Artículo: Perú pronto superará a Chile y se convertirá en primer exportador de uva de Sudamérica Grupo Romero confía en que mesa de diálogo sobre Ley de Promoción de Biocombustibles llegue pronto a consenso

----------

